# hilfe bei maßen für einen pot



## efdev (1. Dezember 2012)

*hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

hallo wollte mir nächste jahr mal an kühlung mit dice oder ln2 versuchen wollte mal fragen welche maße für innen und außen angebracht und effektiv sind was mich freuen würde wären auch fertige entwürfe für so etwas 

material und bearbeitung sind kein problem steht mir alles zur verfügung


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

Learning by doing Ausen sollte er nicht dicker wie 8cm sein, da du sonst mit Iso schnell irgendwo aneckst
Grundplatte unten etwa 55mm, aber das einfachste ist wohl, du bestellst dir einen bei der8auer
Im LN2 Pot Bilderthreat findest du mehr als genug Anregungen


----------



## efdev (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

ok danke für die tipps was kostet den son teil ?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

schau einfach hier nach 

LN2/DICE Container - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

Danke für den Link, hatte ich vorhin nicht parat


----------



## efdev (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

danke danke jetzt weiß ich wofür ich die nächste zeit arbeiten gehe


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: hilfe bei maßen für einen pot*

Danke für die Empfehlungen 

Meine Pots bekommen alle gerade eine neue Revision  die neuen Modelle kommen nach und nach in den nächsten 1-3 Wochen.


----------

